# My nice new golf gti PP



## gmcg (Mar 30, 2013)

I recently bought a new car and first off all I must say I love it...it's amazing

I've not had the chance to give it a proper clean yet so yesterday I gave it a quick clean just to get some protection on it till the end of the month

Products used
Carpro reset to strip it back with a Carpro wash mitt

Fireball korea iron burn extra for wheels and paint work

Smart wheels to clean the wheels properly with my wheel woolies and my auto finesse brushes

Dried with my chemical guys wooly mammoth and then any parts missed I used my fireball korea twisted drying towel

To protect the car I used one of my all favourite company's polish angel fast wax

For Windows I used the classic that is the original and still one of the best rain x

Wheels were sealed using Hubikote wheel wax

And tires I used one of my new favourite tire dressings slickrims spray able dressing

For plastics I used my favourite chemical guys natural 
shine

For exhaust tips where of course cleaned with twins







As promised the interior picture


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

looks good is silver.


----------



## gmcg (Mar 30, 2013)

Anyway, lovely GTi mate nice colour choice too.[/quote]

Thanks brinks I like it too great looking car and drives amazing


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

brinks said:


> PCP is just throwing money down the drain.
> 
> Anyway, lovely GTi mate nice colour choice too.


car looks good mate 

PCP is a massive waste of money for people who 'like' cars. for using a car as a 'tool' at £100 a mnth for a i20 there brilliant.

i bought a 57 plate R and clda got a new one on PCP for the same money a mnth but a) wkdnt have looked after it as much as its not 'mine' b) after 2/3 years i wld be handing it back c) on PCP a cars a liability not an asset.

ps, with a £100 map the gti is miles faster than the R too! :-(


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

(null)
Sorry just asked the question as nobody seems to buy gti's now. Though maybe u'd like to shed some light on why. Maybe handling maybe looks but guess not. As for it being a detailing thread I said it looked good.


----------



## gmcg (Mar 30, 2013)

kingswood said:


> car looks good mate
> 
> PCP is a massive waste of money for people who 'like' cars. for using a car as a 'tool' at £100 a mnth for a i20 there brilliant.
> 
> ...


Yeah I was looking at that bud the map for my car take it to over 320bhp which is an animal especially because the pp gives it a lsd


----------



## gmcg (Mar 30, 2013)

bigmac3161 said:


> (null)
> Sorry just asked the question as nobody seems to buy gti's now. Though maybe u'd like to shed some light on why. Maybe handling maybe looks but guess not. As for it being a detailing thread I said it looked good.


It was done as it was my choice and I prefer the interior tartan fabric....I wanted to the Lsd of the pp and like I said I like the rare factor....it's always been a case of I said at some point in my life I would own a gti as I loved them as a kid....sorry bud just feel like people are slagging my choice all the time


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I like your GTI and I think for the money and performance, it's more than enough for anyone's, needs, you did a nice job cleaning it up, did you consider the performance pack? Let's see your GTI's interior please.


----------



## DuncanB (Oct 5, 2009)

Lovely car mate. I love silver, I love the tartan interior and I love Golfs.

I currently have a Mercedes C63 but have said that my next car will probably be a Golf Gti - all the car I could ever need. Totally classy but classless. Fits in anywhere.

Have I missed some of the comments?


----------



## gmcg (Mar 30, 2013)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I like your GTI and I think for the money and performance, it's more than enough for anyone's, needs, you did a nice job cleaning it up, did you consider the performance pack? Let's see your GTI's interior please.


Yeah bud I'll get a few photos on the interior in the next couple of hours bud....yeah I said if I was going to get one it had to come with the performance pack and I'm so glad I did wait that wee bit longer to get it


----------



## DuncanB (Oct 5, 2009)

kingswood said:


> car looks good mate
> 
> PCP is a massive waste of money for people who 'like' cars. for using a car as a 'tool' at £100 a mnth for a i20 there brilliant.
> 
> ...


Very sweeping statements about PCP. Surely it depends on the deal being offered? It's not for everyone but can be a great way to drive a new car for a low monthly payment if the deal is right.

I have my C63 on PCP, I 'like' cars. I had my E350 convertible on PCP previously - I bought it at the end and flogged it privately for £5k more than its final value. Not sure the asset/liability comment has any value. I view all cars as money pits!

We bought my wife's Touareg on PCP. Taking out PCP allowed us to get a much greater discount on price. Then we just paid it off.

So, for me, it works perfectly.:thumb:


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Lovely looking motor gmcg but i don't know if i would go over kerbs when parking with those wheels...


----------



## gmcg (Mar 30, 2013)

bigalc said:


> Lovely looking motor gmcg but i don't know if i would go over kerbs when parking with those wheels...


Thankfully there is a ramp just out of the picture I use lok


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

gmcg said:


> It was done as it was my choice and I prefer the interior tartan fabric....I wanted to the Lsd of the pp and like I said I like the rare factor....it's always been a case of I said at some point in my life I would own a gti as I loved them as a kid....sorry bud just feel like people are slagging my choice all the time


No bother it's got a more iconic name and as u say will be more exclusive than an R. Golfs suit silver be very careful with those rims thou.


----------



## dave- (Nov 8, 2012)

Just Ignore if you feel your choice is being knocked.
That car has absolutely wicked specs, 0-62 in 6.5 seconds and 47.1 MPG combo.
That is ideal specs


----------



## gmcg (Mar 30, 2013)

dave- said:


> Just Ignore if you feel your choice is being knocked.
> That car has absolutely wicked specs, 0-62 in 6.5 seconds and 47.1 MPG combo.
> That is ideal specs


Will be faster soon it's going in for a revo map and will take it to 320bhp


----------



## dave- (Nov 8, 2012)

gmcg said:


> Will be faster soon it's going in for a revo map and will take it to 320bhp


Yes that will be very impressive car


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Class looking car buddy. Looks understated in silver. Lot more rare than a golf r. 
Love it mate. Got a revo remap on my cupra r. 
Good generic map bud. You will love it more when that is installed. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## gmcg (Mar 30, 2013)

rob267 said:


> Class looking car buddy. Looks understated in silver. Lot more rare than a golf r.
> Love it mate. Got a revo remap on my cupra r.
> Good generic map bud. You will love it more when that is installed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Yeah can't wait to get it booked in and get it done going to be an animal


----------



## brinks (Jun 21, 2006)

gmcg said:


> Anyway, lovely GTi mate nice colour choice too
> 
> Thanks brinks I like it too great looking car and drives amazing


It's the sort of car that makes me think again about upgrading my Mk5 GTi.

Not sure who deleted my previous post or why but my comments stand. Looks great in silver and a nice change from the usual dark colours chosen (my Mk5 is dark blue).


----------



## Kai96 (Nov 13, 2015)

I honestly thought the PP in the title stood for performance pack that's how I know I love golf's to much :lol:


----------



## gmcg (Mar 30, 2013)

Kai96 said:


> I honestly thought the PP in the title stood for performance pack that's how I know I love golf's to much :lol:


That's exactly what it means buddy


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## christopherquin (Apr 12, 2016)

Great car, literally don't think theres a car out there as ticks as many boxes are a Golf GTI, unless your spending stupid money on an RS4 or similar! I've owned 3 MK5's, last one I sold in July, never drove the 6 or 7 but hear good things of the 7. With regards to the Revo map, you wont be disappointed on the GTI!


----------



## Shorty (Jan 27, 2008)

stunning car mate, reflex silver always catches the eye.


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Really nice car, especially in that silver. The interior is also very nice, I'd always want a manual shifter in a sporty car like this.


----------



## DuncanB (Oct 5, 2009)

c87reed said:


> I'd always want a manual shifter in a sporty car like this.


Why? What would you gain?


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Excellent choice and specs. 

Silver is different but I think the GTI looks timeless, in whatever colour you choose.

I've also got a MK7 GTI, going to be a year old in October, over 30k miles and its been a pleasure!


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

DuncanB said:


> Very sweeping statements about PCP. Surely it depends on the deal being offered? It's not for everyone but can be a great way to drive a new car for a low monthly payment if the deal is right.
> 
> I have my C63 on PCP, I 'like' cars. I had my E350 convertible on PCP previously - I bought it at the end and flogged it privately for £5k more than its final value. Not sure the asset/liability comment has any value. I view all cars as money pits!
> 
> ...


I find, it really depends on the mileage you do.

If your car spends most of the time on the driveway rather than the road, then PCP works well in some cases.

As a cash buyer, I find the discount offering is much more straight forward than PCP. Then again the garage/franchise can recoup discounts on finance, so you don't know how much of the actual "discount" is subsidised in the finance.

PCP is perfect for having the neighbours peering over the fence, thats about it :lol::lol:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Very nice! I think silver really suits the Golf GTI. 
Love the tartan interior too, I have it in my Polo and much prefer it to the Alcantara/leather option that was available.



DuncanB said:


> Very sweeping statements about PCP. Surely it depends on the deal being offered? It's not for everyone but can be a great way to drive a new car for a low monthly payment if the deal is right.
> 
> I have my C63 on PCP, I 'like' cars. I had my E350 convertible on PCP previously - I bought it at the end and flogged it privately for £5k more than its final value. Not sure the asset/liability comment has any value. I view all cars as money pits!
> 
> ...


Agree, I saved loads on my Polo. I'm looking to buy it at the end of the 3 years so it gets treated very well by me.

I think people get PCH and PCP confused?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

Kash-Jnr said:


> I find, it really depends on the mileage you do.
> 
> If your car spends most of the time on the driveway rather than the road, then PCP works well in some cases.
> 
> ...


I got a much better deal buying on pcp than with cash ,I got 10% off, 2.9% interest plus 3 years servicing, I was offered nothing like the discount for cash.

Dealers have targets on sales and also on finance deals, they figured they will be able to sell me both again at the 3 year point, they probably wont as I tend to keep my cars 6 years

You cant make any sweeping statements about pcp, you need to do the maths , sometimes its a better deal than cash sometimes its not.

In the meantime the cash i was going to use is earning me 4% in an investment. win win


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Richf said:


> I got a much better deal buying on pcp than with cash ,I got 10% off, 2.9% interest plus 3 years servicing, I was offered nothing like the discount for cash.
> 
> Dealers have targets on sales and also on finance deals, they figured they will be able to sell me both again at the 3 year point, they probably wont as I tend to keep my cars 6 years
> 
> ...


Cap on mileage?


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Kash-Jnr said:


> Cap on mileage?


Mine is 8k per annum, I could have gone higher but after doing the maths the penalty for going over was less than it would have been on the monthly payment.


----------



## DuncanB (Oct 5, 2009)

Kash-Jnr said:


> Cap on mileage?


Not sure where you are heading. Of course there is a mileage/cost correlation. Higher the miles then higher depreciation hence higher cost.

You said you were a cash buyer so I suggest in your case you also ask if there are any further discounts for PCP/finance. If there are then take out the finance, enjoy the discount, pay it off. If there aren't then pay cash. Simple.

Paying 'cash' doesn't make a person more suave and sophisticated. It's all about the best deal.:thumb:


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

Kash-Jnr said:


> Cap on mileage?


Not a cap as such, you can go over unlike some other plans but the GFV is obviously impacted by the mileage, if the mileage was go over the 36k there would be a fee to pay as the car would be worth less than they have guaranteed.

You can start a pcp with more mileage allowance but the monthly payments would be higher and the GFV lower


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

DuncanB said:


> Not sure where you are heading. Of course there is a mileage/cost correlation. Higher the miles then higher depreciation hence higher cost.
> 
> You said you were a cash buyer so I suggest in your case you also ask if there are any further discounts for PCP/finance. If there are then take out the finance, enjoy the discount, pay it off. If there aren't then pay cash. Simple.
> 
> Paying 'cash' doesn't make a person more suave and sophisticated. It's all about the best deal.:thumb:





Richf said:


> Not a cap as such, you can go over unlike some other plans but the GFV is obviously impacted by the mileage, if the mileage was go over the 36k there would be a fee to pay as the car would be worth less than they have guaranteed.
> 
> You can start a pcp with more mileage allowance but the monthly payments would be higher and the GFV lower


For the kind of mileage I do, yet to find a PCP deal that is suitable.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

love the GTI i'd have one over an R too. my circumstances i got the GTD instead for mpg against the difference in performance. mk7 is a really nice place to be driving and some decent toys as standard. best looking hatch mk7 golf for me though i am obviously bias


----------



## Ben H (Jan 17, 2006)

Lovely car. I have one of these in carbon grey, love it. Mine on a pcp as a cracking deal. Hardly see any on the road compared with the R's. My commute is only five miles and I average over 40mpg which is decent too. Only thing that annoys me is the notchy gearbox which is fine once warm. Interested to hear how you find the revo.


----------



## DuncanB (Oct 5, 2009)

This thread could now put a glass eye to sleep


----------



## warren1 (Oct 11, 2012)

Lovely car!..looks great


----------

